# Dashboard - All Gear Indicators Light Up



## iammike28 (May 14, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone! I'm a new user to these forums, but have been reading them for a while and have found several great answers to problems I've had, so thanks to anyone who may've helped me already!

My Vehicle:
2005 1.8T New Beetle Convertible

My Problem:
While driving on the highway, after about 20 minutes, all of my gear indicators light up on the dash.
-Car does not become sluggish.
-Car still auto-shifts upward and downward fine, even from full stop.
-After turning car off and back on, gear indicators work properly again until same reoccurs.

Recent Repairs:
Cleaned Mass Airflow Sensor due to P0141 code. Code hasn't recurred since.
Replaced Thermostat and ECT Sensor due to P2181 code. Code hasn't recurred since.
Replaced cracked hose going to turbo, had been leaking oil.
Replaced cracked coolant line.

Known Issue:
Cover Strip with magnets in shift damaged. Most of the 'links' removed. Magnet still in place on remaining segment but has sloppy movement and doesn't always line up with correct gear.
Part No. 4B0713187C

Does anyone have any suggestions for what may be causing the [P] [N] [R] [D]  to all light up? I hear that the cover strip magnet being damaged could cause the tiptronic to be disabled and that can cause the indicators to line up. Thanks in advance to anyone who may have advice!

-mike


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I know I've seen others with this problem. Search over at newbeetle.org.


----------



## iammike28 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply and reference! Anyone else heard of this issue?


----------



## mk4vr6 $ pit (Oct 4, 2008)

my wifes 04 bettle did the same thing, then it shifted hard a week or two later....guess what? tranny had to get rebuilt with 62k on it....be careful and pay attention to it, these trannies are known to have horrbile problems, pm me if you have any questions


----------



## cherielle (Dec 19, 2013)

*2004 VW Beetle Convertible with same issue*

I've noticed the same issue when driving for approx. 25 mins all the indicator lights are selected. If I turn off the car and re-start it, they go off. Doesn't seem to have issues with power - just the indicator lights.


----------

